# keine win 7 Treiber für Epson Perfection 1250 PHOTO Scanner



## foxfoursfive (26. April 2010)

*keine win 7 Treiber für Epson Perfection 1250 PHOTO Scanner*

*Tag auch, 
Also suche aber finde keine Treiber für einen
Epson Perfection 1250 PHOTO *_*Scanner
für Windows 7 64 bit.*

Habe zwar im www das Programm von VueScan gefunden das läuft auch mit allen alten Scannern unter Windows 7 aber kostenpflichtig, hat einer da schon eine Lösung gefunden zwecks mit dem Treibern. 

*mfg foxy*


_


----------



## amdintel (26. April 2010)

*AW: keine win 7 Treiber für Epson Perfection 1250 PHOTO Scanner*

nimmt doch einfach den Vista 64 Treiber falls den den gibt ob der geht ,
ich hab den 3490 damit keine Probleme, das andere wie Copy .... braucht man nicht,
nur der Treiber ist wichtig .

PS: Das wo es Geld kostet 
lass die Finger davon das ist Betrug und du bekommt nicht 
den Treiber bist aber Geld los , diese dubiosen Web. Seiten wo für Treiber Geld verlangt wird !


----------



## Fate T.H (26. April 2010)

*AW: keine win 7 Treiber für Epson Perfection 1250 PHOTO Scanner*

Du weißt schon das VueScan ein Scanner Programm ist welches Herstellerübergreifend ist.
Die bieten keine Treiber an sondern die sagen nur mit diesem Scanner
muß das Programm laufen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## amdintel (26. April 2010)

*AW: keine win 7 Treiber für Epson Perfection 1250 PHOTO Scanner*

^^^ ohne Treiber kann man das vergessen , vielleicht findet Windows über die Online Treiber
       suche was , ma ausprobieren ?
       man braucht kein Scanner Programm  nur den Treiber das reicht ,
       ich habe Vista auch nur die Treiber installiert und nix anderes 
       Windows 7 hat ein eigenes  Scan Programm Windows Fax and Scan .


----------



## SpaM_BoT (26. April 2010)

*AW: keine win 7 Treiber für Epson Perfection 1250 PHOTO Scanner*



foxfoursfive schrieb:


> *
> Tag auch,
> Also suche aber finde keine Treiber für einen
> Epson Perfection 1250 PHOTO *_*Scanner
> für Windows 7 64 bit.*_


Ist "EPSON Copy Utility 3.50.00" nicht das Richtige?:
Epson Perfection 1250:EPSON Copy Utility3.50.00


----------



## amdintel (26. April 2010)

*AW: keine win 7 Treiber für Epson Perfection 1250 PHOTO Scanner*

keine Ahnung davon genug ?

EPSON Copy Utility   beinhalten keinen Treiber das kopiert nur den Scann an das 
Emal  und Drucker man man man .. 
das gleich kann man mit Win 7 Bord mitteln genau machen ..

er braucht EPSON Scan das sind die Treiber incl.. Scan Tool  für W7
oder das von Vista versuchen ..

was noch ein fällt vielleicht gibt es einen komfortablen Scanner für den es Win 7 Treiber gibt 
also das Nachfolge Modell vom 1250 PHOTO,
wenn alles nicht hilft den Support anschreiben und nach dem Treiber fragen oder kompatiblen.

PS manchmal werde gleiche Geräte auch unter einen anderem Hersteller Namen verkauft ,
  manchmal (mustek  <-> Medion )
kann gut sein, dass das bei Epson auch so ist ?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (27. April 2010)

*AW: keine win 7 Treiber für Epson Perfection 1250 PHOTO Scanner*



amdintel schrieb:


> keine Ahnung davon genug ?
> (...)
> man man man ..


Ja was denkt er denn warum ich das "*?*" dahinter gesetzt habe 

-----

@foxfoursfive

Da mich nun ein gewisser "User" anhand "netter" Worte darauf hingewiesen hat dass das EPSON Copy Utility nicht das Richtige ist, habe ich noch einmal etwas nachrecherchiert. Es gibt für deinen Scanner tatsächlich nur die Möglichkeit ihn unter Windows 7 mit VueScan läuffähig zu machen, außer du besitzt eine Windows 7 Version mit XP Modus und versuchst ihn damit Leben einzuhauchen: 3. Beitrag von oben (mimatete).


----------



## amdintel (27. April 2010)

*AW: keine win 7 Treiber für Epson Perfection 1250 PHOTO Scanner*

wenn man es nicht genau weiß  und man selber keine Scanner hat und auch nicht ein mal von diesem Hersteller ...
sollte man lieber in-sich halten und nichts schreiben  ist besser 

bei mir war es so Win7 hatte keine eigenen Treiber für meinen Scanner ,
kann man ja mal versuchen ob es einen gibt oder universal Treiber gibt`?
online Update fand auch nich ich hatte den den installiert für Win 7 den ich 
mir runter geladen hatte 

würde mich interessieren wie alt der Scanner ist meiner iss so gekauft wurden
2003/2004 dafür  gibt es Win 7 32/64 Bit Treiber
XP Mod haben nur die teuren Win 7 Vers . Vista Treiber halt versuchen zum 2 x
ich komme z.z nicht an die Web. Seite von Epson ran die lädt nicht ob da überhaupt 
Vista  64  Treiber für gibt ?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (27. April 2010)

*AW: keine win 7 Treiber für Epson Perfection 1250 PHOTO Scanner*



amdintel schrieb:


> wenn man es nicht genau weiß  und man selber keine Scanner hat und auch nicht ein mal von diesem Hersteller ...
> sollte man lieber in-sich halten und nichts schreiben  ist besser


Dass sagt gerade der Richtige


----------



## Eol_Ruin (27. April 2010)

*AW: keine win 7 Treiber für Epson Perfection 1250 PHOTO Scanner*

Die einfachste Lösung wäre wohl eine VM mit XP.


----------

